# Please help!



## Rachelle1309 (Nov 2, 2012)

I am type 2, insulin resistant and desperate! I have put on over 5 stones due to massive insulin amounts, hospital suggested surgery, but my GP is reluctant. I inject 240 units glargine, around 40 Novarapid after eating anything and 12 units victoza. My BM is still high and I am constantly exhausted. Due to spine athritis, exercise is limited to 20 mins walking daily, with morphine. Have underactive thyroid, take 75mg levothyroxine daily, have also Poly cystic ovarian syndrome. Where do I start? Hospital just keep changing insulin, but until I can lower the amount, I can't lose weight. Please, any advice or help if anyone suffers the same would be wonderful as I have 8 stones to lose and my diet cant be any more restricted than it is at under 1,000 calories per day with no sugar and restricted carbs.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi Rachelle, welcome to the forum  Goodness, you do have a lot to contend with  You say you have restricted carbs - could you give us an idea of what this entails for you (e.g. grams of carbs per day), and the type of carbs you are eating? I know that some of our members have had great success in reducing their insulin doses, and consequently finding it easier to lose weight, just by omitting certain types of carbs (e.g. bread) from their diet and getting more of their calories from fat. It sounds counter-intuitive but it can work for some people. Have you always needed such large amounts of insulin, or have things become progressively worse? What sort of blood sugar levels are you getting before and one or two hours after eating? 

Sorry for all the questions, but it may give people a better idea of how to advise you


----------



## Copepod (Nov 2, 2012)

Welcome to the forum Rachelle1309.

As you mention effects of arthritis on exercise, limiting to 20 mins walking per day with morphine, I wonder if there are any other types of exericse you could do which would burn calories without causing so much pain? If your hospital has a physiotherapy department, it might be worth enquiring about referral for exercise classes, either in the department or subsidised passes for local gyms, swimming pools etc.


----------



## runner (Jan 13, 2013)

Has the hospital referred you to a dietitian?  If not, you could ask them too - they may be able to help with a specialist diet?


----------



## LeeLee (Jan 13, 2013)

If you don't get any help from a dietician, you might try Slimming World.  If you browse the threads in this section, you'll see a few of us are members.  The Original (red) plan would probably suit you best.  Unlimited lean meat, Quorn, eggs, fat-free yogurt, vegetables (but not beans, peas, sweetcorn) and small measured amounts of bread, pasta, potatoes and other carby veg.  That's just a brief summary, so it may be worth a visit to your local group if you think it might help.  Some PCTs are willing to fund the first 12 weeks - check with your GP.  Even if yours won't, it's only a fiver a week.

I've found that just losing weight has helped with my T2 because the fat was making me more insulin resistant.  I also have arthritis (in my big toes) but now that there's a lot less of me, my consumption of painkillers has gone down to maybe a couple of times a week in cold weather.  I can also move about a lot faster, not just walking.


----------



## trophywench (Jan 13, 2013)

Hiya

You have a lot to contend with there.

Can I just ask, are you on steroids for the arthritis?


----------

